# Is Uber hiding tip-baiting on double orders?



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Two nights ago I did a double order. The original "estimate" for the two orders was around $18. When all was said and done I ended up with around $23, which was a $5 "overage" of the original estimate.

Here's the rub... Customer #1's tip ended up being $1 LESS than it was supposed to be. I got a $2 tip instead of the $3 tip the invoice said I was supposed to receive. (I checked the invoice after completing the first delivery).

Meanwhile, Customer #2's final tip amount was $14. As a result I should have received $24 for the trip but I ended up with only $23.

Not only did Uber fail to inform me that one of the tips had been reduced, they congratulated me for receiving more than the original estimate.

Unless this was a glitch (unlikely), it means Uber is hiding tip-baiting from the drivers on double orders if the final total is equal to or greater than the original estimate.

More "transparency" from Uber.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Sue them!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I do have a question though. Where do you find the invoice? Or is this again an Android thing?

I need to switch to Android.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I do have a question though. Where do you find the invoice? Or is this again an Android thing?
> 
> I need to switch to Android.


I have an Android, but I dont feel strongly about one over the other.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I do have a question though. Where do you find the invoice? Or is this again an Android thing?
> 
> I need to switch to Android.


I have Android, so your iPhone may be different...

For Android click Earnings/ See Details/ See Earnings Activity. The Earnings Activity page shows all your deliveries.

For double orders if you want to check the estimated total for your first delivery, click on the order and you'll see Uber's payout for that order. A little simple arithmetic will enable you to figure out how much the expected total is.

I took a screenshot of the first delivery's invoice, that's how I was able to find out the customer reduced my tip.

You should screenshot EVERYTHING pertinent to your deliveries.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> You should screenshot EVERYTHING pertinent to your deliveries.


Jesus man! Now you expect us to do more work for the same return?!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I have Android, so your iPhone may be different...
> 
> For Android click Earnings/ See Details/ See Earnings Activity. The Earnings Activity page shows all your deliveries.
> 
> ...


Do you still have the screenshot? I’m not doubting you, I just don’t have access while on delivery to any financial trip info. My issue is do I just not know where to look, or if this is an OS issue. I only see it once I finish the entire delivery, and even then it’s not quite clear which delivery is which.

I’m about to switch out my work phone and am considering getting an Android for the first time. A bit scary for me, as I’m a creature of habit; but if there’s so many more options on work-related apps, maybe I should.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

They take $1 off one of the orders if it's a double. So that's probably what it was.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Do you still have the screenshot? I’m not doubting you, I just don’t have access while on delivery to any financial trip info. My issue is do I just not know where to look, or if this is an OS issue. I only see it once I finish the entire delivery, and even then it’s not quite clear which delivery is which.
> 
> I’m about to switch out my work phone and am considering getting an Android for the first time. A bit scary for me, as I’m a creature of habit; but if there’s so many more options on work-related apps, maybe I should.


Even though the iPhone may be different I'd be surprised if Uber didn't provide iPhone users the same info.

My guess is that the info is there but you may have to wait a couple of minutes after completing the first delivery to see it. I probably have to wait at least a minute or more before I can see it on mine.

The important thing to remember is that you have to do it BEFORE you complete the second order or else it won't work.

Doing this is the only way you have (other than calling support) of finding out which customer tipped which amount and how much Uber paid you for each delivery. Once the double is complete, Uber lumps everything together.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I don’t see any info at all at any point in the delivery re payment. I tried all possible clicks.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t see any info at all at any point in the delivery re payment. I tried all possible clicks.


The only thing I can tell you is to go to your trip list the way you normally do when you check your payouts and send "thank yous" to your customers and click on the first delivery. If iPhones don't have that capability then all I can tell you is to get an Android or try the procedure below...


There's a possibility you can run your Uber account on two phones simultaneously using an Android phone as a sort of "shadow" phone in which you could do the procedure I told you about.

To do so you'll need a second phone with its own phone number. Add the second phone number to your Uber account and load the driver app onto the second phone. Since the second phone is an Android you may be able to do the procedure I told you about.

Because you're still using only one account I don't think you'll get in trouble with Uber, but I offer no guarantees. Do so at your own risk.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Too complicated for a minor issue. I’ll just get an Android. There were other things not available on the iPhone. I still will have theiPhone on my main number.

Thanks!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Jesus man! Now you expect us to do more work for the same return?!


Screenshotting is a best practice.

You have the customer's address if the app crashes, or, more importantly, if they claim non-delivery.

Enough said.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Screenshotting is a best practice.


...for the perpetually paranoid schizophrenics.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> ...for the perpetually paranoid schizophrenics.


Or to refute non-delivery requests.

I also keep notes on every delivery.

The most important being the observation that the delivery address has a Ring Doorbell or similar device.

You may be right. In three years, I have only received two non-delivery complaints in over 9,800 deliveries.

But, I deliver in the prop. 22 environment. Time spent scribbling notes and screenshotting adds to my gross revenue.

By the way, where is your domicile and do you frequently claim non-delivery and claim full refunds?

Just curious.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Or to refute non-delivery requests.


How does your evidence collection simplify that?



Judge and Jury said:


> do you frequently claim non-delivery and claim full refunds?


No, because I'm not a customer. As a delivery worker ant, my typical monthly budget prohibits the ostentatious display of modern day slothfulness such as delivery of protein from the many distant processing, preparation, and presentation locations all the way to my oral cavity on the backs of present day peasants and mules.



Judge and Jury said:


> where is your domicile


Georgia



Judge and Jury said:


> Just curious.


I feed those who self-identity as curious.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> How does your evidence collection simplify that?
> 
> No, because I'm not a customer. As a delivery worker ant, my typical monthly budget prohibits the ostentatious display of modern day slothfulness such as delivery of protein from the many distant processing, preparation, and presentation locations all the way to my oral cavity on the backs of present day peasants and mules.
> 
> ...


HaHa!

Bunch of multisyllabic words.

Bunch of Sound and Fury;

Signifying Nothing.

You can't afford delivery services?


HaHa!

Unprofitable contractor.

A peasant cursing the sky for a lack of rain.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> multisyllabic


Irony👆


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> But, I deliver in the prop. 22 environment. Time spent scribbling notes and screenshotting adds to my gross revenue.


Please expound at length. Reveal the depths of your trade secrets. Feed the hungry ant masses!


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Two nights ago I did a double order. The original "estimate" for the two orders was around $18. When all was said and done I ended up with around $23, which was a $5 "overage" of the original estimate.
> 
> Here's the rub... Customer #1's tip ended up being $1 LESS than it was supposed to be. I got a $2 tip instead of the $3 tip the invoice said I was supposed to receive. (I checked the invoice after completing the first delivery).
> 
> ...


Uber frequently groups the losers and winners together . . . no one will pickup the loser so it sits there. The losers excuse for taking back the tip is because it took so long for them to get their order. Winners will frequently add to the tip especially if you did something above and beyond the call . . .like a text telling them you are on your way.


----------

